# OC/UV Help



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi I haven't been in the 2nd-init scene in a while, and I have never overvclocked or undervolted. I would like to undervolt on MIUI 2012.4.5 DefX, but I have no clue where to even begin. I want better battery life, yet still have a quicker ROM than a Blur based ROM. Can anyone give me a step by step guide and help me?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

If you want to UV/OC you can do it through the boot menu (blue led at boot). if you download the app Quickclock Advanced it will find the values for you start at. These values will not be perfectly accurate and may take some tweaking. If I was you I would write down the values for the balenced profile that Quickcloxk gives you, delete the app, and put the values in the boot menu. If you don't want to download the app here as some safe settings to try:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Set your chosen settings in the boot menu click save and reboot. If you bootloop don't freak. Just go back into the boot menu and increase your lowest frequency voltage by one and your highest frequency voltage by one and reboot. Repeat until stable. If you want to go lower than the settings specified above start with the low the the high frequency. Then the two in the middle. If you phone freezes while the screen is off you lowest frequency voltage probably to low. Of it freezes at boot it could either be the lowest frequency or the highest. The middle two frequencies generally don't need much tweak as they aren't as active

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you want better battery life there is good chance you may be able to underclock too. It depends on what you are doing on your phone and what sort of performance it needs. When I'm playing Temple Run / Robot Unicorn Attack / etc. I usually keep it around 1,000 with a UV and there's no lag or anything like that, battery life is *slightly* worse than Blur. When I'm doing normal usage (web browsing, tapatalk, texting/calling, etc.) I run UC at 800 at the highest. The system is still significantly faster than blur-based, you'll just start noticing lag on intensive games.


----------

